# sabayon 5.3 linux need help



## shiwa436 (Mar 3, 2011)

*A Complete newbie to Linux now with Mint10 julia*

Hi guys, just a few minutes back, i have a chance to get the Sabayan 5.3 linux distros provided with some magazine. it contains three image files of 654mb, 1.6gb, 1.7gb sizes. which one should i pick? and do I need any driver packages for sound. I am using elite groups GT31 M7 mobo with 1GB ram


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: sabayan 5.3 linux need help*

depends upon what is inside those files.
maybe its just different packages inside.
did it contain any documentation, if yes, then read it first.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, tell us the names of the files atleast.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 4, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Hi guys, just a few minutes back, i have a chance to get the Sabayan 5.3 linux distros provided with some magazine. it contains three image files of 654mb, 1.6gb, 1.7gb sizes. which one should i pick? and do I need any driver packages for sound. I am using elite groups GT31 M7 mobo with 1GB ram



Its the LINUX FOR YOU 's October 2010 magazine from what i can guess. they gave sabayon 5.3. the DVD has 3 isoz-

Sabayon_Linux_5.3_x86_G.iso         1.54GB
Sabayon_Linux_5.3_x86_K.iso         1.89GB
Sabayon_Linux_5.3_x86_LXDE.iso    615MB

All are the same but differ in the preinstalled Dektop environment,
the first one has GNOME, the second one has KDE and the third one has LXDE.
The first two are recommended if you have a pretty decent configuration..
if you have a slow computer, install the third one which has LXDE which is a lightweight desktop environment(i prefer Xfce over LXDE as a lightweight alternative).


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

Use the GNOME one.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Use the GNOME one.



or if u like windows, use KDE. it is the most similar to windows.
personally, i like blackbox. oldschool geek/hacker.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 7, 2011)

Unable to install on my elite's G31T-M7 mobo


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just ran the OS in liveCD mode. But when trying to open other other volumes in my HDD, a message reading " Connot mount volume...", invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'New Volume (E)'


What to do? Help me please..


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2011)

try this, 
open the terminal and type *sudo fdisk -l* to list all partitions and drives, get the device name of the partition you want to mount(it will be something like '/dev/sdax' where x is a number or something else instead of 'sda')
then type *sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt* (where /dev/sdax is the device name for your partition)
now it should be mounted at /mnt .


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> try this,
> open the terminal and type *sudo fdisk -l* to list all partitions and drives, get the device name of the partition you want to mount(it will be something like '/dev/sdax' where x is a number or something else instead of 'sda')
> then type *sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt* (where /dev/sdax is the device name for your partition)
> now it should be mounted at /mnt .



Thank you....

Should I need an internet connection, in order to install any applications? Just now I downloaded calculator application...


----------



## nims11 (Mar 15, 2011)

if you r installing any app from respository then you need internet connection. Otherwise you can dwnload the source or binary of the application and compile/install it offline.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 16, 2011)

@nims11, thank you very much..

what do you mean by *terminal*? is it the *run* option?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2011)

its the Linux Command Line. You can open one through the application menu...

btw i recommend that you use Ubuntu as its more easy and user friendly..


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 17, 2011)

nims11 said:


> its the Linux Command Line. You can open one through the application menu...
> 
> btw i recommend that you use Ubuntu as its more easy and user friendly..



hi nims11, thanx for your suggestion. I have no internet connection at my home, to download *ubuntu*. Can you  help me when was it given with the DIGIT CD or DVD. Can I use it with out internet connection..?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2011)

^in that case, go for Linux Mint, which is a derivative of Ubuntu but has all the multimedia codecs and drivers.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 17, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^in that case, go for Linux Mint, which is a derivative of Ubuntu but has all the multimedia codecs and drivers.



Or Ubuntu Ultimate, maybe?


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 17, 2011)

thankyou garbage and rahim.. I am trying to download Linux mint in my college Internet centre. Guide me through the installation of the linux mint OS. Thankyou very much.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^in that case, go for Linux Mint, which is a derivative of Ubuntu but has all the multimedia codecs and drivers.



i agree


----------



## Garbage (Mar 18, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> thankyou garbage and rahim.. I am trying to download Linux mint in my college Internet centre. Guide me through the installation of the linux mint OS. Thankyou very much.



Mint installation is pretty straight forward. The only thing you might want to know is drive partitioning. I hope this link helps in that.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thankyou garbage..


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 28, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Mint installation is pretty straight forward. The only thing you might want to know is drive partitioning. I hope this link helps in that.



Just written my Linux mint 10.iso file to a CD. I will try this version this evening..


----------



## Garbage (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Great. All the best. Let us know if you face any difficulties.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 28, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Just written my Linux mint 10.iso file to a CD. I will try this version this evening..



best of luck!! you wont regret installing MINT!!


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 30, 2011)

@nims11.. ThanQ for your concern..

While installing the Mint. I was advised to have an internet connection. But I don't have an internet connection. I installed ignoring it. And I installed 'Julia' alongside the winXP. While installing I have a doubt. If I choose to use the entire Hard Disk, will it Delete every thing in my Disk?? All the data??

I want to have only Mint10 on my system... Should I loose all the data on disk?? I don;t have much resources to back up the data in CDs or DVDs..

Please advise me if there are any other ways in installing Only Mint10 with out losing data of my system??


----------



## Garbage (Mar 30, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> While installing I have a doubt. If I choose to use the entire Hard Disk, will it Delete every thing in my Disk?? All the data??


Yes, if you choose entire HDD, you will loose all the data and partitions.



shiwa436 said:


> I want to have only Mint10 on my system... Should I loose all the data on disk?? I don;t have much resources to back up the data in CDs or DVDs..



Nope, there is no need to delete all the partitions of your hard disk. You can choose any one partition (approx. 15GB) and install Mint on that. Don't touch your data partitions. They will be automatically mounted once you boot into Mint.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Or Ubuntu Ultimate, maybe?



imho, the eye-candy in UU looks very amateur. but the software package is very nice. 
canonical should introduce packs, as in, you can select packs of predefined softwares, or choose softwares of your choice among packs


----------



## Garbage (Mar 30, 2011)

There are already some packs available such as ubuntu-restricted-extras


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

no no no, i meant like firefox has done with add-ons.
you have the shopper package, educational package, etc, and you can choose whether to install the whole thing or just some parts of it. it'l sure make stuff a lot easier, and we wont have to dwnload 2.2 gb of UU edition.

btw, you use gentoo? im a beginner/intermediate level user, i heard its easy to optimize it for your hardware... do you recommend it for me? im using ubuntu maverick.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 31, 2011)

I would recommend Arch Linux instead of Gentoo. Its very lightweight and fast. Additionally, they have a very great documentation and community.

Here is the beginner's guide to arch Linux:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide

BTW, sorry to op for hijacking the thread. I would not post offtopic again.
@doomgiver, please create a separate thread if you need guidance on Arch. There are so many Arch fans here on TDF to help you out.


----------



## shiwa436 (Apr 13, 2011)

What about updating and installing some packages without internet connection? Can I download packages on a system having internet connection and then install them on my system?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 13, 2011)

yes you can. if you download the source, then you can compile it through terminal. the details can be found in the "INSTALL" or "README" file in the source tarball you dowload.

the easier way is to download the binaries which is precompiled and u just have to install in your computer.

without internet, it can be a pain manually installing all those libraries necessary to compile the source of the package.

have a look at this link-
En:HOWTO: The Complete Portage Guide - Sabayon Wiki


----------



## shiwa436 (Apr 20, 2011)

nims11 said:


> yes you can. if you download the source, then you can compile it through terminal. the details can be found in the "INSTALL" or "README" file in the source tarball you dowload.
> 
> the easier way is to download the binaries which is precompiled and u just have to install in your computer.
> 
> ...



Hi nims.. Currently I am using Linux Mint 10, as suggested by some of our friends here on this forum.. So I need to know how to install softwares with out internet connection on my mint10 (julia).

ThanQ for the response.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 20, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Hi nims.. Currently I am using Linux Mint 10, as suggested by some of our friends here on this forum.. So I need to know how to install softwares with out internet connection on my mint10 (julia).
> 
> ThanQ for the response.



oops i forgot!!
downloading and compiling the software tarballs work with all distros. in MINT, you can easily install packages through .deb binaries which are widely available for most softwares.


----------



## shiwa436 (Apr 21, 2011)

ThankQ nims11. Can you or anyone help me in editing the title of this discussion. Or should I start a new thread for my mint10 questions.

And where can I get .deb binaries??

Thankyou once again for your support nims11..


----------



## nims11 (Apr 21, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> ThankQ nims11. Can you or anyone help me in editing the title of this discussion. Or should I start a new thread for my mint10 questions.
> 
> And where can I get .deb binaries??
> 
> Thankyou once again for your support nims11..



edit the first post of this thread and click on "go advanced" to change the title of this thread.

goto the website of the software you want, you will most probably find the .deb binary there if it exists.
else try this - Debian -- Packages


----------



## shiwa436 (Apr 24, 2011)

I hav downloaded this file named vlc_1.1.3-1squeeze5.debian.tar.gz file from above said site. I wil try to install it on my mint10..


----------



## shiwa436 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am unable to install this (above) package in my mint10 machine..
Help me please..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 25, 2011)

^^Why don't you just use apt-get?? Or GUI package manager??

BTW I guess you need to extract that, and you'll get .deb file which you've to install.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 26, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> I hav downloaded this file named vlc_1.1.3-1squeeze5.debian.tar.gz file from above said site. I wil try to install it on my mint10..



Instead download .deb package from here: Index of /pub/videolan/vlc/0.4.3/deb/

I think vlc_0.4.3-1_i386.deb should work for you.


----------



## shiwa436 (May 6, 2011)

@sarkar  I tried apt-get vlc_0.4.3-1_i386.deb command but not succeeded..


----------



## Garbage (May 6, 2011)

^^ if you are connected to internet, then go to "terminal" and type:

```
sudo apt-get install vlc
```

If you don't have access to internet, then download the .deb file from the above location using some other computer, and after copying it to Ubuntu, just double click that .deb file. It will install automatically.


----------



## shiwa436 (May 12, 2011)

@garbage while doing so, its showing some errors..
Its saying that it need some other dependencies..


----------



## nims11 (May 13, 2011)

then download nd install those dependencies


----------



## shiwa436 (May 25, 2011)

I downloaded 16 files suggested by synaptic to install vlc, but faild to install them. when installing one file, its asking for other one nd so on. they are inter dependent.


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

that's why using apt-get is preferred


----------

